# Slow cranking MF 165 diesel w/ multipower



## old (May 15, 2016)

I am trying to start a MF 165 diesel with Multipower. It is slow cranking with the starter. The tractor has sat for 2 years outside tarped without running. I don't know how to tow it to start it. I have had the starter checked and it is considered in good condition. 
Any suggestions as to next steps to free the engine ?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi old,

Welcome to the forum.

I've read in several posts on the internet that you cannot tow start a MF 165 with multi power. 

Is your battery big enough for heavy duty cranking? If not, get a bigger CCA battery. Make certain the battery connections are clean, especially the ground connections. 

Maybe the clutch is stuck? Rust. It happens, especially when left sitting for 2 years. Try blocking the clutch down for a few days.

Maybe the cylinders are rusted. If you can pull the injectors and put a small amount of ATF in each cylinder, it might free things up.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

True enough, pull starting is not an option. Stuck clutch a possibility, yes, but but not likely a slow cranking contributor. My thoughts go first to the starter, battery and cables. Is this by chance the same battery that was in the tractor for the period of non use? If so, that should be replaced with one of known quantity. Also give the cables a second look, particularly the ground cable attachment point to the frame. If it's a short cable, bolted to metal parts which are in turn bolted to the transmission case or engine block, that creates a definite weak point in current flow. Perhaps a longer cable, bolted directly to the block might help.


----------



## old (May 15, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions. Have the tractor running now, though a new battery is likely required.
I took the injectors out and put in 30 ml of ATF in each cyl. Wasn't sure how much so 12 squirts from oil can seemed "right". Put injectors back in place with retaining nuts fully engaged (thought there would be enough clearance to allow compression to escape) but engine cranked slowly. Removed injectors and engine turned more easily. Cranked for 30 sec and rested for 90 for 6 times. Engine didn't seem to be picking up any more speed, so reassembled everything and cranked it up. During all this, I had drained the tank almost (removed 20 L because that was the pail I had which left maybe 5 L) and put in fresh fuel.
I used the battery on the tractor, the battery from my own tractor and a charger/booster, all hooked in parallel. The tractor started up quickly and I let it run for about 30 min to clear the old fuel from the filters & lines.
Clutch did not seem stuck in that when it started, with clutch depressed, neither gear shift or range shift ground when moved into engagement.
Again thanks to those who responded. It gave me confidence to try the ATF and it worked. I've provided the details for anyone confronted with the same situation in the future.


----------

